# Kelowna Gamers?



## The Lost Muse

UPDATE: I'm presently looking for players for a second weekly (or possibly bi-weekly) game. Please let me know if you are interested! timaritimus (at) gmail (dot) com

Click here to join the Kelowna Gamers Guild


----------



## The Lost Muse

*bump*


----------



## The Lost Muse

would it be wrong of me to create another account just to *bump* this thread? I have one player who is interested, but still need at least one more...


----------



## The Lost Muse

*bump*


----------



## The Lost Muse

*bump*


----------



## The Lost Muse

Thread updated... see first post.


----------

